# need help with marking



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a 6 1/2 month old choc. lab and he has been doing very well so far. I have recently started him on doing retrieves in taller grass and this is where the problem comes in. I will throw the dummy out and send him on command and he goes to the general area of where the dummy landed and he will search that area for a very short period of time say 1 to maybe 2 minutes and if he doesn't find it he goes searching all over gods green earth for it. I will stop him with a blast of the whistle and send him in the direction of the dummy and he goes in that direction but for only 15 yds. or so and when he doesn't find it he continues to search areas that aren't even close to where the dummy is.

At this point I will move closer to where the dummy is and continue with the commands. If he doesn't find it I'll move even closer until he finds the dummy. The good thing is that he doesn't give up looking for the dummy and I dont scold him when he cant find it. He has always found the dummy eventually and when he does find it I praise him up like he's the best thing since sliced bread. Is what concerns me is that we have been doing this for at least two weeks and I have not seen much improvement in his marking abilities. Am I expecting to much to fast from him or not? Am I even doing this exercise the right way? Thanks for any tips or pointers.


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

Put some scent on the bumper and start at 15 yards,then slowly move back after he succeds. put him in a position so he can succed. then build on that. good luck


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Was he marking well in short grass? I think you may need to go back and make sure he is marking well at increasingly loger distances in shorter grass. Once he has masterd that move in into a little longer cover. Are you throwing your own dummies? Have someone else throw dummies for you, I found with my dog that if I throw my own bumpers he hunts short. I also think you may need to slow down a little its not a race he is only 6 1/2 months old. Good luck!!


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

The difference between bumpers and birds is like night and day. Bumpers can be real hard to scent in certain conditions. Get some ducks, keep them in your freezer, and use them. Ducks have a lot of scent, and the excitement of real birds is an added incentive for the dog not to leave the area. Also, salt the area of the fall with 4 or 5 ducks, this way he will always find one. Over time, you will be able to just throw 1 bird, and he will stay in there and hunt it out.

Good Luck!


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

This looked like some real good information. It's easy to skip over a few steps once in a while.....young puppy, keep it fun and ensure success.

http://www.dobbsdogs.com/library/retrievers/rj22.html


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

This is where you really need to quit throwing dummies from your side.

Get a helper out there to throw. Then you have all sorts of options. Have the helper throw a second dummy before sending the dog. Give a hey hey hey as the dog starts out of the area. Walk towards the dummy saying hey hey hey. Pick up the dummy and throw it again.

Try to gauge your marks so that the dog succeeds 80 to 90% of the time. That way you are building confidence but are still pushing.

If your dog has trouble with a mark, don't just repeat it, try to figure out what the problem was (too long, bad background and couldn't see it, too much cover) and then simplify it in another area.

A big second to using ducks. Birds are essential for a good dog.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

If you don't have someone that can help you, you can use a bird launcher to throw the dummy in the air. Or if you have some extra money laying around you can pick up a Bumper Boy two shooter for about $400.

They also make a dummy laucher that is around $75, these will shoot 50-100 yards, very good tool when training by yourself.

You can pick up a manual bird launcher for around $50 and put a long cord on it to launch at a distance.

I'm not sure where you are at but if you are close to GF there is a couple of people that get out training each week and in Fargo there is the ND retriever club by Glyndon, MN.

To help with marking you could use one of those little flags if you are throwing in the same general spot each time. You want to vary you distance so he doesn't get used to going out just so far and then hunting for it.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

> Get a helper out there to throw. Then you have all sorts of options. Have the helper throw a second dummy before sending the dog. Give a hey hey hey as the dog starts out of the area. Walk towards the dummy saying hey hey hey. Pick up the dummy and throw it again.


Yip!

Also, you can through another bird as the dog is running to the mark. This builds momentum.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys. Sounds like good advice. :beer:


----------

